# special needs bunny needs home...



## Hayley411 (Jul 20, 2008)

My friends lionlop doe had an unexpected litter of four,long story short. Her dogs broke into the cage and killed two and injured the third which latter died, Turtle is the only surviving baby of the litter. His back legs areseverly splayed legged and his front legs are less so. Turtle gets around by scooting about and other wise seems healthy. Pleaseplease someone take pity on him, if someone doesnt she is going to take him to the petstore to be sold to anyone who will pay $25 for him! Turtle needs someone experiened inspecial needs rabbits, and he is the sweetest little baby bunny you could find. Please save him from the petstore.

~Hayley


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2008)

Is he splayed because of an injury? If so, how old was he when it happened and how old is he now? 

Has he seen a vet? 

I'm sure he'll be adopted by a soft-hearted someone, but yes, getting him the proper care will be important. 



sas :?


----------



## Leaf (Jul 21, 2008)

The questions Pipp asked are pretty important, as there seems to be a "timeline" in which splays can be worked with to either stop the progress of future trouble body structure-wise or to begin rehabilitation for the rabbit in ways that could positively reinforce muscle control and end the continuation of future problems.

Having had two severely splay legged bunnies myself I really know the importance of proper care and management of these fine creatures.

If there is anything you can do to prevent a simple "sale" at a pet store, please do! Splay legged rabbits have great potential in life but they do have very specific care needs and they aren't a "novelty" - One would be suprised at just how much care and attention they require - how much they can grab onto your heart... and how devistating losing one can be once you've poured your heart and soul into their care.


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Wish I could help If only I lived nearer :?

*Becca*


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, we don't know whether he was born that way or if he was injured when the dogs attacked the rabbits. He has not been seen by a vet, they don't take any of their animals to a vet not even their dogs. Turtle is only about eight or nine weeks I think. So he is really young, and looking for a forever home. Please help I don't know what to do or anyone to contact around here to help me find him a home. If you know anyone who might be interested in him or even a knowledgable shelter that he could got to, please tell them.

Thanks

~Hayley


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 22, 2008)

Haylely: Did a little research and here is a listing of animal rescue agencies in your area:

Hope the attachment comes through!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 23, 2008)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> Well, we don't know whether he was born that way or if he was injured when the dogs attacked the rabbits.


Can you ask your friend? This is important info. 



sas :?


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you Julie I'll have to look into those rescues.

Pipp: This was may friends first (unexpected)litter and she did not know anything about how they are supposed to look/act when they are first born plus the rabbits were attacked when the babies were only four days old. So that is why we don't know if he was born that way or not.

~Hayley


----------

